# Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragung



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2013)

Pressemeldung:
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=129

Fragebogen:
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/images/2013-07-09_Umfragebogen_Fusion.pdf

*Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragung​* 

Liebe Verbandsmitglieder, 

die Verschmelzung beider Bundesverbände, VDSF und DAV, zum DAFV ist rechtlich nun abgeschlossen. Mit Datum vom 19.06.2013 wurde vom Amtsgericht Charlottenburg eingetragen, dass der Deutsche Angelfischerverband e.V. (DAFV) seinen Vereinssitz von Offenbach nach Berlin verlegt hat und von Präsidentin Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan und den vier Vizepräsidenten vertreten wird. 

Die Entscheidung über den Verbleib des LSFV Niedersachsen im DAFV wird in einer Mitgliederversammlung am 08.12.2013 getroffen: 

 Sonntag, 08.12.2013, 10.00 Uhr

 im Wienecke XI. Hotel Hannover

 Hildesheimer Straße 380, 30519 Hannover

 Tel. (0511) 126110

Das Präsidium des LSFV Niedersachsen will mitgliederorientiert zukunftsbezogene Entscheidungen treffen. Dazu ist es notwendig, dass Richtungen erkannt und Erwartungen mitgeteilt werden. Gleichwohl müssen Beurteilungen der Mitglieder zur objektiven Betrachtung herangezogen werden.

Aus diesem Grund und zur Abstimmung weiteren Handelns wurden Fragen erarbeitet, die es dem Präsidium erlauben, eine Einschätzung vorzunehmen. Wir bitten Sie, den angehängten Fragebogen bis zum 15.08.2013 ausgefüllt an die Geschäftsstelle zurück zu senden. Der Fragebogen ist an alle Mitgliedsvereine des LSFV-NDS per Post versandt worden. 

Die Ergebnisdarstellung erfolgt anschließend in anonymisierter und zusammengefasster Form.

Zur Erlangung eines aussagekräftigen Ergebnisses ist Ihre Mithilfe erforderlich und wir bedanken uns jetzt schon für Ihre Mitwirkung.

Mit herzlichen Grüßen und Petri Heil 

Werner Klasing

Präsident


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*

Was alles so geht, wenn man nur will.....................


----------



## Sharpo (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*

Vorbildlich.

*Edit: Hat sich geklärt. Die Art der Fragen haben es beantwortet*


----------



## silversurfer81 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*

Hallo,

eine solche Umfrage hätte in allen LV *vor *der "Fusion" stattfinden müssen. #q
Aber schön, dass es die direkte Befragung noch gibt. 
Wichtiger noch ist die Frage, welche Konsequenzen man aus dieser Meinungsumfrage zieht...

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Franky (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*

Ich finde die Frage nach den 4 wichtigsten Aufgaben auf Bundes- und Landesebene cool!!! 
Ich weiss nicht, ob ich diese Aufgaben komplett falsch interpretiere, aber für mich wären das seitens des Bundes (Reihenfolge ohne Wertung)
3, 4, 7, und 8
seitens der Landesverbände
1, 2, 6 und 8.
Alles andere ist m. E. definitiv schwerpunktmäßig bei den Vereinen angesiedelt!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*

Der LFV Bayern macht auch ne Umfrage zum Thema LV und BV, allerdings anders aufgebaut und im Gegensatz zu NDS machen die dazu nix öffentlich - da ists  wie sonst das in LV wie BV übliche Schweigen, nichtinformieren etc...

Der mir trotzdem vorliegende bayrische Fragebogen ist auch anders aufgebaut.
Und von daher schwerer nach statistisch/wissenschaftlichen Punkten auszuwerten, da dort nix zum ankreuzen gibt sondern nur Volltextantworten.

ABER:
Immerhin machen die auch was..

Auch zu spät, auch zu wenig, aber immerhin.

War wohl erst möglich, nachdem einer der Haupt(Kon)Fusionäre, der Ex-Präsi Braun, bei den Bayern zurücktrat, nachdem die Bayern (bzw. Franken, speziell die Mittelfranken, konnten wohl besser rechnen) seinem Kurs nicht folgen wollten und die Kündigung im BV aufrecht erhielten..


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*

PS:
Damit kein Mißverständnis aufkommt:
Bei beiden Umfragen werden nicht Angler befragt, sondern nur Vereine/Vereinsvorsitzende!


----------



## antonio (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*

diese könnten aber ihre mitglieder fragen(fragebogen kopieren und an die mitglieder verteilen).
ob sie es machen ist ne andere sache, ebenso ne andere sache ist wie viele mitglieder sich dann wirklich beteiligen.
sehr optimistisch diesbezüglich bin ich aber nicht.

antonio


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*



> diese könnten aber ihre mitglieder fragen(fragebogen kopieren und an die mitglieder verteilen).
> ob sie es machen ist ne andere sache



@Antonio
Warum sollten die denn das machen?
Und wer soll die dann auswerten und gegebenenfalls berücksichtigen?
Das ist doch gar nicht vorgesehen,die Fragen werden die Vorstände beantworten!

Jürgen


----------



## antonio (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*

warum sollten sie das nicht machen.
auswerten sollen es dann die vorstände und dann eben weiterleiten.
ob vorgesehen oder nicht, man kann es tun und kann dann sagen wir haben alle einbezogen.
wenn man es nicht macht, geht es doch im kleinen wieder los wie die alte leier, die basis wird nicht einbezogen.
das gleiche spiel im prinzip wie bei der befragung in bw zum nachtangelverbot.

antonio


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*

Schön wäre eine solche "Volksbefragung"!
Aber wie gesagt nicht vorgesehen und wird genau so enden, wie diese Nachtangelabstimmung!
Wobei das eigentlich noch krasser war,weil wie man hörte die Vorstände nicht mal angeschrieben wurden, sondern den Fragebogen selbst anfordern mussten, was dann auch nur ca.30% taten!
(Quelle hörensagen!)

Es stellt sich die Frage, wie überhaupt mit diesen, dann beantworteten Fragen, weiter verfahren wird?
Zur Kenntnisnahme, oder wird man daraus konkret auch Entscheidungen abgeleiten, z.B. über den Verbleib im Verband?

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*



> warum sollten sie das nicht machen.


Weil sich in den letzten 30 Jahren kein Landesverband drum gekümmert hat, was Angler wollen und sie bis heute gut damit fahren??

Weil sie bisher gut ohne Angler zu fragen regieren konnten und in fast allen LV und im BV eh nur Leute sitzen, die das so gewohnt sind - und warum sollten sie das ändern, wenns doch bisher ohne Murren funktionierte?

Weil Angler nicht Mitglieder sind in den LV sondern Vereine oder KAV etc. - je nach Orga - und deswegen Angler eh noch nie ne Rolle spielten außer als Zahl- und Stimmvieh?

Weil da überall zu viele Amateure und zu wenig Profis sitzen (gerade was Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und Darstellung in Politik, Medien und Gesellschaft angeht) und die sich lieber auf Sitzungen gegenseitig auf die Schulter klopfen (da man noch ein bisschen angeln darf) und sich für wichtig halten, statt da vernünftig und offensiv Interessen der Angler zu vertreten?

Es gibt für Verbände und "die da oben" so viele Gründe mehr, Angler nicht zu fragen als solche, um Angler mit einzubeziehen.

Da braucht man sich nur den Satz der Frau Dr. in Erinnerung rufen ("den Regeln der Demokratie folgend") um zu wissen, wie wenig "die da oben" wollen, dass sich der betroffene Angler wirklich einmischt oder gefragt wird und dass sie wohl weiter in der Mehrzahl alles tun werden, um das auch wie bisher zu verhindern.......

Man muss doch schon froh sein, dass wenigstens angefangen wird, wenigstens die Mitglieder (also hier die Vereine) zu fragen, wenn man schon die Angler links liegen lässt..

Dass das alles wie mit den Umfragen um die es hier geht, nur ein Anfang und erster Schritt sein kann, wenn man wirklich mal Angler mitnehmen will und dass da großflächiges Umdenken in den meisten LV und Gliederungen erst noch anfangen muss, sollte jedem klar sein..

Man kann drauf hoffen - realistischer ist wohl, dass in den meisten LV und im BV das eher so  weitergehen wird wie bisher......


----------



## kati48268 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Damit kein Mißverständnis aufkommt:
> Bei beiden Umfragen werden nicht Angler befragt, sondern nur Vereine/Vereinsvorsitzende!


Zitat Fr. Dr. Präsidentin:  *"Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend waren alle organisierten Anglerinnen und Angler dazu aufgerufen von ihrem Recht zur Mitbestimmung Gebrauch zu machen und ihre Vorstellungen zum Verschmelzungsvertrag einzubringen." (Quelle: http://www.dafv.de/)*

Wobei es durchaus ein Traditionsbruch ist; eigentlich wurden/werden nicht mal die Mitgliedsvereine befragt.
Und in den meisten Bundesländern ist es noch immer so & wird auch wohl gute Tradition bleiben.


----------



## Sharpo (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil sich in den letzten 30 Jahren kein Landesverband drum gekümmert hat, was Angler wollen und sie bis heute gut damit fahren??
> 
> Weil sie bisher gut ohne Angler zu fragen regieren konnten und in fast allen LV und im BV eh nur Leute sitzen, die das so gewohnt sind - und warum sollten sie das ändern, wenns doch bisher ohne Murren funktionierte?
> 
> ...




"Weil sich in den letzten 30 Jahren kein Landesverband drum gekümmert hat, was Angler wollen und sie bis heute gut damit fahren??"

Das muss man relativieren.
Viele LV tun sehr viel für ihre Mitglieder..(meinen sie jedenfalls).
Woran es oftmals aber hapert ist die Kommunikation und das Einbeziehen der Basis bei relevanten Entscheidungen.
Wie z.b. das Nachtangelverbot..

Oder auch das Offen sein für neue Ideen und Ansichten.
Oftmals wird noch der Stiefel von vor 40 Jahren durchgezogen (jedenfalls in den Vereinen)


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*



> Das muss man relativieren.
> Viele LV tun sehr viel für ihre Mitglieder..


Nochmal zum Verständnis:
Mitglieder in LV sind NICHT Angler (nur mittelbar), sondern je nach Orga/LV Vereine oder KAVen etc..


----------



## antonio (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*

thomas ich sprach von den vereinen nicht von den verbänden.
gute vorstände würden es so machen, wie ich es oben andeutete.
nur gibt es eben so viele gute vorstände.
die ganze sache ließt sich erst mal "gut", nur wenn man genauer hinguckt ist es eben der alte stiefel.
der verband hat ja erst mal sein "gutes" getan, jetzt kommts drauf an was die vereinsvorstände draus machen.

antonio


----------



## Sharpo (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*



antonio schrieb:


> thomas ich sprach von den vereinen nicht von den verbänden.
> gute vorstände würden es so machen, wie ich es oben andeutete.
> nur gibt es eben so viele gute vorstände.
> die ganze sache ließt sich erst mal "gut", nur wenn man genauer hinguckt ist es eben der alte stiefel.
> ...



Die Zeit für eine Verteilung an die Vereinsmitglieder wird sich keiner der Vorstände nehmen. Geschweige denn eine Auswertung dieser.
Die Vorstände werden ihre Kreuze machen und das wars.


----------



## antonio (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*

leider ist es so oder wird höchstwahrscheinlich so sein.
immer wieder die alte leier.
dann kann man sich damit gleich den a...abwischen.
clever gemacht vom lv der schwarze peter liegt jetzt bei den vereinen.

antonio


----------



## Sharpo (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*



antonio schrieb:


> leider ist es so oder wird höchstwahrscheinlich so sein.
> immer wieder die alte leier.
> dann kann man sich damit gleich den a...abwischen.
> clever gemacht vom lv der schwarze peter liegt jetzt bei den vereinen.
> ...




Naja, die Vereinsvorstände arbeiten ehrenamtlich. Je nach Anzahl der Mitglieder kann das Verschicken und Auswerten schon ein ziemlich grosser Arbeitsaufwand sein.

Ich möchte auch nicht ca. 500 Fragebögen auswerten wollen.  

Und wenn man dafür eine ausserordentliche Versammlung einberufen würde.....würden wahrscheinlich 10 Leute kommen und die würden dann noch sagen "Ja, mach mal, ist schon ok..."
"Getränke gehn doch wieder auf Vereinskasse oder?"

:g


----------



## antonio (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*

ja dann laß doch die vereinsarbeit ganz sein deiner meinung nach.
auch wenn sie ehrenamtlich sind ist das kein grund.
wenn sie es nicht wollen, dann können sie die arbeit eben nicht tun.
entweder ganz oder gar nicht, aber ebn nicht nur ein bischen und ne arbeit die etwas aufwand verlangt oder einem nicht gefällt links kiegen lassen.

antonio


----------



## Sharpo (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*



antonio schrieb:


> ja dann laß doch die vereinsarbeit ganz sein deiner meinung nach.
> auch wenn sie ehrenamtlich sind ist das kein grund.
> wenn sie es nicht wollen, dann können sie die arbeit eben nicht tun.
> entweder ganz oder gar nicht, aber ebn nicht nur ein bischen und ne arbeit die etwas aufwand verlangt oder einem nicht gefällt links kiegen lassen.
> ...



Dann wird man 80% der Angelvereine einstampfen können.
Ich verstehe Deine Einstellung teile diese eigentlich auch, entspricht aber nicht der Realität bzw. ist diese Umfrage so wichtig um diese unter allen Vereinsmitgliedern zu kommunizieren?
Ein guter und verantwortungsvoller Vereinsvorstand wird die richtigen Kreuze machen.


----------



## angler1996 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*

das liest sich zwar ganz nett und ist schon mal grundsätzlich ne gute Idee
Aber warum bis 15.08., wenn die Tagung dazu im Dezember ist?
Bis dahin sind in Niedersachsen glaube ich Ferien, wieviel machen da wohl mit?
Gruß A.


----------



## Brotfisch (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*

Sicher Ansichtssache, ob die Aktion gelungen ist. Der Ansatz ist es auf jeden Fall. Die Zukunftsfähigkeit des DAFV hängt davon ab, dass die innerverbandliche Demokratie nachhaltig gestärkt wird. Neue Beteiligungsformen, Transparenz und aktive Informationspolitik sind zwingend notwendig, wenn man angesichts des hohen Durchschnittsalters der Mitglieder den Nachwuchs für die Belange der Angelfischerei nicht nur interessieren, sondern auch gewinnen will. Sonst erledigt sich die organisierte Angelfischerei demografisch in wenigen Jahren.
Es muss nicht jedes einzelne Mitglied zustimmen, wenn man mal Leitlinien für den Verzicht auf brüchige Angelschnüre verabschieden will. Bei relevanten Geld- und Zukunftsfragen aber sollte eine breite Beteiligung der Basis in der Vorstellung der Spitzenfunktionäre zur Selbstverständlichkeit werden. Das alles macht aber nur Sinn, wenn es gelingt, eine objektiv informierende Öffentlichkeitsarbeit auf die Beine zu stellen. Bislang ist nicht erkennbar, dass es hierfür ein Konzept oder einen politischen Willen gibt. Mehr Geld wird das auf jeden Fall kosten.


----------



## antonio (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Sicher Ansichtssache, ob die Aktion gelungen ist. Der Ansatz ist es auf jeden Fall. Die Zukunftsfähigkeit des DAFV hängt davon ab, dass die innerverbandliche Demokratie nachhaltig gestärkt wird. Neue Beteiligungsformen, Transparenz und aktive Informationspolitik sind zwingend notwendig, wenn man angesichts des hohen Durchschnittsalters der Mitglieder den Nachwuchs für die Belange der Angelfischerei nicht nur interessieren, sondern auch gewinnen will. Sonst erledigt sich die organisierte Angelfischerei demografisch in wenigen Jahren.
> Es muss nicht jedes einzelne Mitglied zustimmen, wenn man mal Leitlinien für den Verzicht auf brüchige Angelschnüre verabschieden will. Bei relevanten Geld- und Zukunftsfragen aber sollte eine breite Beteiligung der Basis in der Vorstellung der Spitzenfunktionäre zur Selbstverständlichkeit werden. Das alles macht aber nur Sinn, wenn es gelingt, eine objektiv informierende Öffentlichkeitsarbeit auf die Beine zu stellen. Bislang ist nicht erkennbar, dass es hierfür ein Konzept oder einen politischen Willen gibt. Mehr Geld wird das auf jeden Fall kosten.



so ist es und die paar stunden um die sache an die mitglieder weiterzuleiten und auszuwerten sollten die vorstände eben haben.
aber wie gesagt wenn man sich diese befragung genauer ansieht, ist es keine andere vorgehensweise wie in der vergangenheit.(nur die vereinsvorsitzenden, der termin usw).
wie gesagt cleverer schachzug vom lv oder eben so tun als ob.

antonio


----------



## antonio (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Dann wird man 80% der Angelvereine einstampfen können.
> Ich verstehe Deine Einstellung teile diese eigentlich auch, entspricht aber nicht der Realität bzw. ist diese Umfrage so wichtig um diese unter allen Vereinsmitgliedern zu kommunizieren?
> Ein guter und verantwortungsvoller Vereinsvorstand wird die richtigen Kreuze machen.



du sagst selber, daß es nicht viele gute verantwortungsvolle gibt.
ja diese umfrage ist für die vereinsmitglieder wichtig.
hier geht es nämlich auch um die mitgliedschaft im bv.
wie gesagt ne clevere aktion des lv, denn der kann den schwarzen peter dann den vorsitzenden/vorständen der vereine zuschieben.
die möglichkeit, ihre mitglieder dazu zu befragen haben sie ja.

antonio


----------



## angler1996 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*

antonio
bis 15.08 die Vereinsmitglieder befragen?
wie soll das gehen?. Das bleibt an den Vorständen hängen


----------



## antonio (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*



angler1996 schrieb:


> antonio
> bis 15.08 die Vereinsmitglieder befragen?
> wie soll das gehen?. Das bleibt an den Vorständen hängen



gehen tut das schon, nur wie eben oben schon gesagt der termin ist doch das wo die sache dann in pure heuchelei ausartet.
nicht nur die vereinsmitglieder haben jetzt urlaubszeit, auch die vorstände.
also ein schelm wer böses bei der ganzen sache denkt.
es hat sich rein gar nichts geändert.

antonio


----------



## Deep Down (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*

Na dann müssten ja die blockkierenden Bezirke mal die Hose runterlassen. Ob die aber die Courage haben zu antworten.....!|kopfkrat


----------



## Tricast (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*



antonio schrieb:


> gehen tut das schon, nur wie eben oben schon gesagt der termin ist doch das wo die sache dann in pure heuchelei ausartet.
> nicht nur die vereinsmitglieder haben jetzt urlaubszeit, auch die vorstände.
> also ein schelm wer böses bei der ganzen sache denkt.
> es hat sich rein gar nichts geändert.
> ...



Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann ist das eine Mitgliederbefragung des Landesverbandes Niedersachsen. Mitglieder sind dort nur die Angelvereine. Also werden auch nur die Vorstände der Angelvereine befragt und nicht die Mitglieder der Angelvereine. Inwieweit die Vereine ihre Mitglieder befragen steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt Papier.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*



Tricast schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann ist das eine Mitgliederbefragung des Landesverbandes Niedersachsen. Mitglieder sind dort nur die Angelvereine. Also werden auch nur die Vorstände der Angelvereine befragt und nicht die Mitglieder der Angelvereine. Inwieweit die Vereine ihre Mitglieder befragen steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt Papier.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Wie Frau Dr. so schön schrieb:
"Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend" werden die Vereine sicher dazu ihre organisierten Angelfischer befragen, bevor sie Umfrage ausfüllen..


----------



## Tricast (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*

Wer Glaubt wird Seelig.  

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*

Frau Dr. hats doch aber gesagt.........


----------



## gründler (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*



Tricast schrieb:


> Wer Glaubt wird Seelig.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


 
Und wer es nicht glaubt kommt auch in Himmel.....



#h


----------



## Knispel (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*

Der Vorstand der Vereine macht das und hat, da er von den Mitgliedern demokratisch gewählt wurde nach folgenden Regularien nach besten Wissen und Gewissen zu handeln :

§ 1 : Der Vorstand hat immer Recht
§ 2 : Sollte der Vorstand wiedererwartend nicht Recht haben, tritt automatisch § 1 in Kraft.

Das meint Fr. Doktor bestimmt mit ihrer Aussage der demokratischen Wahl. Anders kann es nicht sein, da ich nicht gefragt wurde ( auch vom Verein nicht - da war ich noch in Bremer ) bzw. eine Stimme abgeben durfte. Jetzt als Angehöriger einens kl. rebellischen Dorfes( LV Niedersachsen ) können die im BV und ihren angeschlossenen LV machen was sie wollen - das wird in meinen Augen eh alles nichts. Ich warte nur auf den ganz großen Knall ....


----------



## antonio (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*



Tricast schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann ist das eine Mitgliederbefragung des Landesverbandes Niedersachsen. Mitglieder sind dort nur die Angelvereine. Also werden auch nur die Vorstände der Angelvereine befragt und nicht die Mitglieder der Angelvereine. Inwieweit die Vereine ihre Mitglieder befragen steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt Papier.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



richtig die vereine sind mitglied.
der vorstand alleine ist aber nicht der verein.
und die meinung eines vorstandsvorsitzenden muß noch lange nicht die meinung des vereins sein.
also hat der vorstand normalerweise die pflicht und schuldigkeit, die meinung des vereins einzuholen.

antonio


----------



## Deep Down (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*

.......zumal über derart wichtige Entscheidungen eh nur die Mitgliederversammlung entscheiden kann!


----------



## Leon Mager (9. August 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*

Die Mitglieder der Vereine sind nur als dumme Beitragszahler geduldet.DieVorstände entscheiden.Ich bin 66 Jahre alt .Seit 45 Jahren angler. War in drei Vereinen. Überall das Gleiche.Vetternwirtschaft im Vorstand und Enscheidungen immer gegen die Mitglieder .Vorschläge bei Versammlunge werden vom Vorstand sofort abgewürgt. Also wozu noch Vereine sind doch nur noch den selbsternannten UWschützern hörig.


----------



## antonio (9. August 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*

tja dann habt ihr als mitglieder was verkehrt gemacht.
ihr habt doch diesen vorstand gewählt.
warum habt ihr ihn nicht abgewählt?
weil es kein anderer machen wollte?

antonio


----------



## Katteker (14. August 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*



antonio schrieb:


> tja dann habt ihr als mitglieder was verkehrt gemacht.
> ihr habt doch diesen vorstand gewählt.
> warum habt ihr ihn nicht abgewählt?
> weil es kein anderer machen wollte?
> ...


 

DAS ist der springende Punkt! Volle Zustimmung.

Der LV hat alles richtig gemacht, er befragt seine Mitglieder, also die Vereine.

Und die Vereine haben einen Vorstand, und der ist natürlich berechtigt für den Verein zu sprechen. Ob der Verein seine Mitglieder befragt oder nicht kann dem LV egal sein, zu Recht. Schließlich haben die Vereine sich ihre Vorstände selbst gegeben. Die Vorstände werden in regelmäßigen Abständen (wieder-)gewählt. Oder eben auch nicht.

JEDER VEREIN HAT DEN VORSTAND DEN ER VERDIENT!

Direkter kann Demokratie nicht sein, leichter kann man kaum jemanden durch Wahl absetzen als einen Vereinsvorstand.

Ich wunder mich daher über das Gejammer, nur weil die Vereinsmitglieder nicht selber gefragt werden. Falls dieses Vorgehen für die Vereinsmitglieder nicht in Ordnung sein sollte --> Bei der nächsten Wahl lässt sich dieser Missstand sehr einfach beheben.



Unabhängig davon finde ich das Verhalten des LV-NDS mal wieder vorbildlich!


----------



## ha.jo (18. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*

Nun ist die Auswertung veröffentlicht.

http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=301

Ganz interessant!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (18. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*



ha.jo schrieb:


> Nun ist die Auswertung veröffentlicht.
> 
> http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=301
> 
> Ganz interessant!



Ist ja spannend, 50% wollen im DAFV bleiben, 43 abwarten, und beim Austritt aus den DAFV wollen 20% sogar aus dem LSFV-Niedersachsen austreten.... nur 65% wollen im LV Niedersachsen bleiben... und 7% haben gar keine Meinung...

Na so sicher ist Niedersachsens Kündigung wohl noch nicht..., das hätte ich nun aber anders erwartet. 

Wenn Niedersachsen nun demokratisch wählen und die Delegierten keine Vorgabe vom Präsidium bekommen, dann könnte es ja sogar passieren, das 50% der Delegierten gegen den Misstrauensantrag sind...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> (...) das hätte ich nun aber anders erwartet(...)



Ich nicht, denn die Abnicker in den LV werden ja von den Abnickern in den KV und Vereinen unterstützt, gewählt und beklatscht! Deshalb überrascht mich das Ergebnis nicht oder wenn dann eher positiv- nämlich dahingehend, dass lediglich 50% Abnicker in den Vereinen in Niedersachsen vertreten sind. Im Gegensatz zu anderen LV, insbesondere Schleswig Holstein, wo es 99,9 % Abnicker sind. In meinem Verein angefangen...


----------



## Blauzahn (18. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*



ha.jo schrieb:


> Nun ist die Auswertung veröffentlicht.
> 
> http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=301
> 
> Ganz interessant!



Danke HaJo,
hatte letzte Woche schon mal geschaut, da mich das auch interessierte...

Überraschend ist das Ergebnis für mich aber nicht,
denn Demokratie, freies Denken und Mündigkeit innerhalb "in Stein gemeisselter Strukturen" müssen erst erlernt und erarbeitet werden.
Ich weiß wovon ich schreibe.
Das ist wie: "Steine mit dem Taschenmesser schneiden"

Gruß


----------



## Deep Down (18. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*

Interessant, wie die Betätigungsfelder und Zuordnungen von Bundesverband und Landesverband gesehen und erwartet werden. Das ist so nur zu begrüßen!

Und dafür, dass es gegen eine über Jahrzehnte verfestigte Struktur auf Bundesebene geht, ist der Zuspruch und Folgewille gegenüber dem Landesverband ausgesprochen stark! Das ist beeindruckend!

Die Arbeit des LSFV ist aber wohl auch vorbildlich. Anstatt in Agonie zu erstarren, wird man sich nach den Ankündigungen in alle zukünftig anstehenden Aufgaben aktiv einbringen.

Es ist für mich etwas unverständlich, dass man bei Kenntnis der zurückliegenden Jahre unter anderer Präsidentschaft in Niedersachsen nun vermeintlich ein Misstrauensvotum stellt.
Diese Vereine sollten stattdesen vielleicht mal selbst ihre Mitglieder befragen! Sachliche tragende Argumente gibt es tatsächlich nämlich nicht!


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*

Für mich ein klares Zeichen, dass die Mohnertsche Kaderschmiede in Niedersachsen erheblich an Einfluß verliert.
Ich hoffe, es reicht schon um den neuen Strukturen dort zum Durchbruch zu verhelfen.
Ein Votum gegen Klasing, und ein Verbleib im DAFV wäre nichts anderes, wäre eine Katastrophe für Niedersachsens Angler. 

Vielleicht sollten diejenigen, die nicht an der Umfrage teilgenommen haben, mal den Ar$ch hochkriegen und Ihr amtierendes Präsidium unterstützen.


----------



## Honeyball (19. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*

Tja, ich weiß selbst nicht, was mir lieber ist.
Ein ausgetretener LSFV Nds, der dann vielleicht Basis für einen parallelen vernünftigen Neuanfang bietet oder ein LSFV Nds, der weiterhin im maroden DAFV alle möglichen Finger in die eitrigen Geschwüre legt. #c

Überraschend diplomatisch finde ich die Bewertung der Bundesverbandsleistungen:





> Die Ergebnisse sind überraschend klar und zeigen zudem in der Benotung, dass das Potential des Bundesverbandes aktuell noch nicht voll ausgeschöpft wird.


Ein Klassenlehrer würde den Eltern seines Schülers, der in 12 Fächern schlechter als 4 steht, wohl kaum sagen, dessen Potential sei noch nicht voll ausgeschöpft.:m 

Für mich ergibt sich aus der Umfrage nur ein klares Ergebnis: Obwohl dem DAFV in allen Punkten mangelhafte Leistung bescheinigt wird, wollen 50% der Teilnehmer der Umfrage ihn weiter finanziell unterstützen. 
Alle diese dummen Kälber wählen ihren Schlächter selber.#d


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Für mich ergibt sich aus der Umfrage nur ein klares Ergebnis: Obwohl dem DAFV in allen Punkten mangelhafte Leistung bescheinigt wird, wollen 50% der Teilnehmer der Umfrage ihn weiter finanziell unterstützen.
> Alle diese dummen Kälber wählen ihren Schlächter selber.#d



Ob die auch so entscheiden würden, wenn all diese Abnicker mit ihrem Privatvermögen (und nicht mit unseren Beiträgen)haften müssten?????? Da könnte ich mir ein anderes Ergebnis vorstellen |kopfkrat


----------



## Dorschgreifer (19. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ob die auch so entscheiden würden, wenn all diese Abnicker mit ihrem Privatvermögen (und nicht mit unseren Beiträgen)haften müssten?????? Da könnte ich mir ein anderes Ergebnis vorstellen |kopfkrat


 

Gegenfrage, würde irgend ein Einzelangler merken, wenn die 2,-€ Pro Kopf nicht mehr an den BV gezahlt würden?

Der LV würde das weiter von den Vereinen einziehen, wohl sogar müssen, wenn die 20% tatsächlich austreten.

Selbst, wenn der LV das nicht einziehen würde, würden die Mitgliedsbeiträge in den Vereinen gesenkt werden?


Ergo merkt der Einzelangler davon überhaupt nichts, weder vor dem Austritt, noch nach dem Austritt...

Und die Haftung bei Vereinen ist ja klar geregelt, damit hat sich jede Spekulation dazu erledigt. 

Wem es nicht passt, der muss eine "Abnicker" abwählen und wohl selbst Hand anlegen und garantiert macht jeder, der jetzt schlaue Ideen hat, ähnliche oder andere Fehler, davon bin ich überzeugt.


----------



## Deep Down (19. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*

Geht es denn vordergründig nur um 2,00 €?

Eher nicht! 

Das ist genau das Geseiere mit dem derzeit versucht wird die Vereinsmitglieder einzulullern!
Man lässt also das Wesentliche weg und verkauft das Klientel ansonsten für doof!

Sehr schön!

Ja, die Haftungsfrage ist bei Vereinen geregelt! U.a. gibt es da auch eine Durchgriffshaftung ins private Vermögen! Und je nach der Schwere des Verstosses gibt es dort auch Ausstiegsklauseln für abgeschlossene Versicherungen!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (19. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Geht es denn vordergründig nur um 2,00 €?
> 
> Eher nicht!
> 
> ...


 
Wer lullert wen wo ein, hast Du mal ein konkretes Beispiel, wo das tatsächlich so in einem Verein passiert?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Gegenfrage, würde irgend ein Einzelangler merken, wenn die 2,-€ Pro Kopf nicht mehr an den BV gezahlt würden?


Nein, denn die Kohle würde in den LV "versickern"! 



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Der LV würde das weiter von den Vereinen einziehen, wohl sogar müssen, wenn die 20% tatsächlich austreten.


 Spekulation!




Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Selbst, wenn der LV das nicht einziehen würde, würden die Mitgliedsbeiträge in den Vereinen gesenkt werden?


 Will keiner und war hier keine Rede von!




Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ergo merkt der Einzelangler davon überhaupt nichts, weder vor dem Austritt, noch nach dem Austritt...


 Doch mehr Geld in meinem Verein, dass sinnvoll investiert werden kann. Z.B. in Fischbesatz, in Jugendarbeit (ohne Casting...), oder oder oder!



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Und die Haftung bei Vereinen ist ja klar geregelt, damit hat sich jede Spekulation dazu erledigt.


 War keine Spekulation, sondern lediglich eine Anmerkung- das Ergebnis ist Dir nämlich genauso bekannt wie mir . Oder meinst Du nicht, dass auch Politiker oder auch Delegierte in Vereinen bei privater Haftung manche Entscheidung genauer abwägen würden?



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Wem es nicht passt, der muss eine "Abnicker" abwählen und wohl selbst Hand anlegen und garantiert macht jeder, der jetzt schlaue Ideen hat, ähnliche oder andere Fehler, davon bin ich überzeugt.


 Wer arbeitet darf auch Fehler machen, aber man muss - um Fehler machen zu können - anfangen zu arbeiten!

Siehe das Logo des DAFV. Es wurde gearbeitet und es wurden Fehler gemacht- das Logo sieht nämlich in meinen Augen schxxe aus...|supergri


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*



Deep Down schrieb:


> U.a. gibt es da auch eine Durchgriffshaftung ins private Vermögen! Und je nach der Schwere des Verstosses gibt es dort auch Ausstiegsklauseln für abgeschlossene Versicherungen!


 
 Nenne mir bitte ein Beispiel aus D wo das zum tragen gekommen ist. Mir ist keines bekannt!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (19. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Siehe das Logo des DAFV. Es wurde gearbeitet und es wurden Fehler gemacht- das Logo sieht nämlich in meinen Augen schxxe aus...|supergri


 
Was reine Geschmacksache ist, würdest Du ein Logo entwerfen, würde das mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch einer von den hunderttausenden Mitgliedern nicht so toll finden.

Ich finde, so ein Logo wird völlig überbewertet.



> Doch mehr Geld in meinem Verein, dass sinnvoll investiert werden kann. Z.B. in Fischbesatz, in Jugendarbeit (ohne Casting...), oder oder oder!


 
Das glaube ich leider nicht so ganz, Besatz eventuell ja, aber ob der dann sinnvoll ist, oder einfach nur zusätzlich reingeschmissen wird, Geld muss ja weg....

Und Casting auszuschließen ist auch nicht so einfach, weil das in den meisten Vereinssatzungen (bei euch weiß ich jetzt nicht) explizit gefordert wird.

Und Jugendarbeit finde ich immer toll und sinnvoll.


----------



## Sharpo (19. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*

Einjeder von euch darf gerne jedes Jahr 2 Euro auf mein Konto einzahlen. 
Ihr merkt das Fehlen der 2 Euro ja eh nicht.

Also immer her damit. 


Was das Logo betrifft muss ich Dorschgreifer recht geben. Geschmackssache.

Daher belanglos.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Was reine Geschmacksache ist, würdest Du ein Logo entwerfen, würde das mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch einer von den hunderttausenden Mitgliedern nicht so toll finden.
> 
> Ich finde, so ein Logo wird völlig überbewertet.



Es beschäftigen sich ganze Studienzweige mit der Wirkung von Marken und Logos! Unternehmen zahlen Millionen in die Entwicklung von Logos...Ist anscheinend doch nicht so unwichtig. 

Für den DAFV ja auch nicht, denn sonst wäre das ja nicht die erste Arbeit des neuen Präsidiums gewesen, oder? 

Bitte nicht die Wirkung eines Logos - insbesondere bei einem international tätigen (sogar in Europa mit einer Stimme sprechenden) Bundesverband - unterschätzen! Ein Logo hat eine immense psychologische Wirkung!

 Ach ja, und einer von Hunderttausend wäre eine sehr gute Quote. Du hast vertrauen in meine Leistung... |supergri



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Das glaube ich leider nicht so ganz, Besatz eventuell ja, aber ob der dann sinnvoll ist, oder einfach nur zusätzlich reingeschmissen wird, Geld muss ja weg....



"Geld muss ja weg" scheint ja das Motto bei Politikern und Delegierten zu sein. Deshalb meine Anmerkung mit der privaten Haftung, die vermutlich zu einer anderen Denkweise führen würde. Und Besatz wird in unserem Verein (mit Ausnahme der Regenbogenforellen für Rentner |evil schon sehr sinnvoll umgesetzt! Somit ist hier jeder Euro besser aufgehoben. Denn da bekommen wir eine Gegenleistung...




Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Und Casting auszuschließen ist auch nicht so einfach, weil das in den meisten Vereinssatzungen (bei euch weiß ich jetzt nicht) explizit gefordert wird.



Dann sollte man in einem Anglerverband/- verein die Satzung ändern! Das zu diskutieren wäre allerdings extrem OT...



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Und Jugendarbeit finde ich immer toll und sinnvoll.



Da stimme ich Dir zu! Und somit ist das Geld da auf jeden Fall besser als beim DAFV aufgehoben.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (19. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Es beschäftigen sich ganze Studienzweige mit der Wirkung von Marken und Logos! Unternehmen zahlen Millionen in die Entwicklung von Logos...Ist anscheinend doch nicht so unwichtig.
> 
> Für den DAFV ja auch nicht, denn sonst wäre das ja nicht die erste Arbeit des neuen Präsidiums gewesen, oder?
> 
> ...


 
Nur, damit ich das richtig verstehe, Du hättest also gerne, das der DAFV Milionen Euro für ein Logo ausgeben soll, damit das nach deinem Empfinden und dem anderer die richtige Wirkung hat, richtig? Was haben blos alle Vereine und Vewrbände gemacht, die solche Millionen nicht hatten???|kopfkrat Wahrscheinlich sollten die alle ihre Logo's ändern...., weil so selbstentworfene Logo's können ja nichts taugen.... Ich hoffe wenigstens, das dein eigenes Vereisnlogo für dich OK ist....



> "Geld muss ja weg" scheint ja das Motto bei Politikern und Delegierten zu sein. Deshalb meine Anmerkung mit der privaten Haftung, die vermutlich zu einer anderen Denkweise führen würde. Und Besatz wird in unserem Verein (mit Ausnahme der Regenbogenforellen für Rentner |evil schon sehr sinnvoll umgesetzt! Somit ist hier jeder Euro besser aufgehoben. Denn da bekommen wir eine Gegenleistung...


 
Siehste, da fängt es doch schon an, man denkt nur an sich, einfach rein damit, damit wir eine Gegenleistung haben.......  




> Dann sollte man in einem Anglerverband/- verein die Satzung ändern! Das zu diskutieren wäre allerdings extrem OT...


 
Du forderst also, dass alle Angelvereine, die als Vereinszweck das Casting mit drin haben, ihre Satzungen ändern, richtig? |rolleyes

Ich glaube, Du wirst da viele Freunde bekommen....|supergri


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Nur, damit ich das richtig verstehe, Du hättest also gerne, das der DAFV Milionen Euro für ein Logo ausgeben soll, damit das nach deinem Empfinden und dem anderer die richtige Wirkung hat, richtig?



Nein, mit keinem Wort! Ich habe nur darauf hingewiesen, dass ein Logo nicht unterschätzt werden darf und meine Behauptung mit der Aussage untermauert!




Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Siehste, da fängt es doch schon an, man denkt nur an sich, einfach rein damit, damit wir eine Gegenleistung haben.......



Regenbogenforellen in einen Teich einsetzen damit Rentner die wieder rausfangen ist für mich weder mit Naturschutz oder Sportfischerei zu vereinen! Ich befürworte auch eher den Besatz mit einheimischen Fischen....





Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Du forderst also, dass alle Angelvereine, die als Vereinszweck das Casting mit drin haben, ihre Satzungen ändern, richtig? |rolleyes



Nein, sondern eine Abstimmung in den Vereinen und Verbänden, ob und mit welchen finanziellen Aufwand "Casting" unterstützt werden soll! Das nenne ich Demokratie...

*Und zum Thema zurück. Mein Einwand lautete, ob die in den Verbänden und Vereinen auch so (egal was passiert, der DAFV wird weiterhin finanziell unterstützt!) entscheiden würden, wenn all diese Abnicker mit ihrem Privatvermögen (und nicht mit unseren Beiträgen)haften müssten?????? Da könnte ich mir ein anderes Ergebnis vorstellen |kopfkrat*


----------



## Dorschgreifer (19. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Nein, mit keinem Wort! Ich habe nur darauf hingewiesen, dass ein Logo nicht unterschätzt werden darf und meine Behauptung mit der Aussage untermauert!


 
Hmm, das war aber nicht deine Ausgangsmeinung, auf die ich geantwortet hatte, da steht ganz klar, wie Du das findest:



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Siehe das Logo des DAFV. Es wurde gearbeitet und es wurden Fehler gemacht- das Logo sieht nämlich in meinen Augen schxxe aus...|supergri


 
Und ich habe geschrieben, das das Geschmacksache ist, genau so die Außenwirkung, was dich stört, das stört andere noch lange nicht.

Wer ist also der Maßstab und wer setzt den an?





> Regenbogenforellen in einen Teich einsetzen damit Rentner die wieder rausfangen ist für mich weder mit Naturschutz oder Sportfischerei zu vereinen! Ich befürworte auch eher den Besatz mit einheimischen Fischen....


 
Aber trotzdem willst du für dich eine persönliche Gegenleistung:



> Denn da bekommen wir eine Gegenleistung...


 



> Nein, sondern eine Abstimmung in den Vereinen und Verbänden, ob und mit welchen finanziellen Aufwand "Casting" unterstützt werden soll! Das nenne ich Demokratie...


 
Zumindest in meinem Verein, wie auch in anderen, sind alle Veranstaltungen "Nullnummern", die tragen sich selbst, somit kommt dort keine Diskussion auf und keiner würde deshalb eine Satzungsänderungsverfahren einleiten. Selbst im BV kann man de Zuschüsse nicht genau zuordnen... 




> *Und zum Thema zurück. Mein Einwand lautete, ob die in den Verbänden und Vereinen auch so (egal was passiert, der DAFV wird weiterhin finanziell unterstützt!) entscheiden würden, wenn all diese Abnicker mit ihrem Privatvermögen (und nicht mit unseren Beiträgen)haften müssten?????? Da könnte ich mir ein anderes Ergebnis vorstellen |kopfkrat*




Die Frage ist, dann, wer würde dann noch Ehrenämter übernehmen und würde es dann noch Vereine geben. Und ob es "Abnicker" sind oder nicht, das ist ja auch die Frage. Wenn man das genau so will, ist mein kein Abnicker.

Und um auf Niedersachsen zurückzukommen, 50% wollen derzeit den DAFV. Also ist das Ergebnis so wie es ist, ob es anderen passt oder nicht, das ist eben Demokratie. 50% reichen ja nicht zu einer Mehrheit, es fehlt also zumindest noch 1%.


----------



## Sharpo (19. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*

50% für DAFV

Stellt sich die Frage mit welcher Intention?

Um die Finger in die Wunde zu legen oder weil man vom DAFV aktuell begeistert ist?
Oder halt einfach aus Gewohnheit?

Wird Klasing in Erfahrung bringen müssen.


----------



## Deep Down (19. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Wer lullert wen wo ein, hast Du mal ein konkretes Beispiel, wo das tatsächlich so in einem Verein passiert?



Ja, in meinem, dort war ich dabei, und einem weiteren mir namentlich bekannten Verein von der jeweils gleichen "übergeordneten" Person.


Da kamen dann noch so herrlich tragfähige Argumente wie: 

Es wurde als großes Übel in Aussicht gestellt, dass wir dann alle Ende Dezember unsere VDSF-Pässe abgeben müssten, in die wir doch jahrelang brav unsere Marken geklebt haben!

Sicher ganz schlimm! Den muß man eigentlich sowieso wieder abgegeben und darf ihn nicht behalten! Welcher Verein hat die eingezogenen Pässe schon jemals zurückgeschickt?

Und dann dürfe man vielleicht auch gar nicht mehr in anderen Verbandsgewässern angeln!
Als ob mich jemals jemand bei einer "Gastkarte" nach der VDSF-Mitgliedschaft gefragt hat. Von Interesse war und ist dabei nur der Fischereischein! Hier bekommt man beim Nachbarverein schon keine Gastkarte, weil man Mitglied in einem Verein des selben Bezirkes ist!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (19. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Da kamen dann noch so herrlich tragfähige Argumente wie:
> 
> Es wurde als großes Übel in Aussicht gestellt, dass wir dann alle Ende Dezember unsere VDSF-Pässe abgeben müssten, in die wir doch jahrelang brav unsere Marken geklebt haben!
> 
> Sicher ganz schlimm! Den muß man eigentlich sowieso wieder abgegeben und darf ihn nicht behalten! Welcher Verein hat die eingezogenen Pässe schon jemals zurückgeschickt?


 
Ok, das sind wirklich absolut keine Argumente und die Pässe müssen auch nicht zurückgegeben werden, der ist ab Aushändigung Eigentum des Anglers. Bei uns ist das ein durchlaufender Posten, der wird bei der Vereinsaufnahme mit der Passgebühr zum Selbstkostenpreis an den Angler ausgegeben.

Ohne aktuelle eingeklebte Jahresmarke ist der ungültig und das war es.




> Und dann dürfe man vielleicht auch gar nicht mehr in anderen Verbandsgewässern angeln!
> Als ob mich jemals jemand bei einer "Gastkarte" nach der VDSF-Mitgliedschaft gefragt hat.


 
Naja, so ganz stimmt das nicht, da gibt es schon Unterschiede. In SH bekommt man z.B. für alle Verbandsgewässer Ermäßigungen, wenn man im DAFV organisiert ist, macht z.B. am NOK einen Unterschied von 120 zu 37,-€ aus.

Die Frage ist da nur, welcher Angler das benötigt, nur die, die auch dort Angeln wollen, andere eben nicht. In einem anderen Verein, in dem ich bin, bekommt man ohne organisiert zu sein z.B. überhaupt keine Gastkarten. Ist also eine rein regionale Angelegenheit, die nur Einzelne trifft und nicht die Allgemeinheit. Also zumindest für einige ein Argument.




> Von Interesse war und ist dabei nur der Fischereischein!


 
Wie oben beschrieben eben nicht bundesweit.



> Hier bekommt man beim Nachbarverein schon keine Gastkarte, weil man Mitglied in einem Verein des selben Bezirkes ist.


 
Das sind wieder regionale Einschränkungen, die überall anders sein können.


----------



## Sharpo (19. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*

Sorry Dorschgreifer,
der VDSF Pass ist nicht Eigentum des Anglers.
Der Pass muss nach Beendigung einer Mitgliedschaft im Verein an den LV zurück geschickt werden.

Jedenfalls hier in NRW.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (19. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Sorry Dorschgreifer,
> der VDSF Pass ist nicht Eigentum des Anglers.
> Der Pass muss nach Beendigung einer Mitgliedschaft im Verein an den LV zurück geschickt werden.
> 
> Jedenfalls hier in NRW.



Und was machen die damit, die Geschäftsstelle Tapezieren?

 Wer keinen Verwaltungsaufwand hat, der macht sich scheinbar welchen...

 Was passiert denn, wenn den einer verliert, muss derjenige dann eine EV abgeben und wenn jemand stirbt, dann müssen die Erben den zurück schicken und wenn jemand aus einem Verein austritt und den nicht abgibt, dann wird wahrscheinlich ein Gerichtsvollzieher hinterher geschickt...

 Ich kenne in SH keinen Verein der das macht, der BV will die auf jeden Fall nicht haben, unser LV auch nicht und ich als Vereinsvorstand bin froh, wenn ich die nicht auch noch verwalten muss....


----------



## Sharpo (19. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Und was machen die damit, die Geschäftsstelle Tapezieren?
> 
> Wer keinen Verwaltungsaufwand hat, der macht sich scheinbar welchen...
> 
> ...



Viele Frage, kann ich Dir nicht beantworten.
Ich weiss nur >  zurück an den LV.

So war es jedenfalls vor der Fusion.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*

Ich muss meinen auch innerhalb von 14 Tagen an einen Kassenwart eines dem VDSF angeschlossenen Verein zurückschicken. Laut meinem Verein muss dieser dann an den LSFV SH weitergeleitet werden. Und dann vermutlich an den Bundesverband. 

Eventuell ist das der Grund warum die noch 2 Geschäftsstellen unterhalten- bei der aktuellen Situation im DAFV rechnen die wahrscheinlich mit einer Austrittswelle und benötigen alle verfügbaren Mitarbeiter zur Vernichtung der zurückgeschickten VDSF Pässe...|supergri


----------



## Deep Down (19. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*

Ich kenne einen Verein, da liegen die (alten) Dinger in einem Pappkarton!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (20. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich muss meinen auch innerhalb von 14 Tagen an einen Kassenwart eines dem VDSF angeschlossenen Verein zurückschicken. Laut meinem Verein muss dieser dann an den LSFV SH weitergeleitet werden. Und dann vermutlich an den Bundesverband.


 
So, ich bin jetzt mal in die Forschung gegangen....|supergri

Nun kann ich das richtigstellen, denn die Wahrheit liegt wieder einmal dazwischen...:

Also, im Pass selbst gibt es Passbestimmungen. Diese findet man im Pass selbst ca. in der Mitte und da steht dann:



> Satz 2 : „Dieser Paß ist mit Beendigung der Mitgliedschaft in einem dem VDSF angeschlossenen Verein dem zuständigen Vereinskassenwart innerhalb von 14 Tagen eingeschrieben einzusenden, wenn nicht die Aufnahme in einen anderen dem VDSF angeschlossenen Verein erfolgt.“


 

Folglich ist der Pass tatsächlich dem Verein zurückzugeben, aber nur, wenn man in keinen anderen verein wechselt, denn dann wird der ursprüngliche Pass weitergenutzt.

An den LSFV-SH wird der Pass nicht geschickt, dort habe ich auch gerade angefragt und mir das bestätigen lassen. Die wollen den Pass nicht haben und dafür gibt es auch keine Grundlage, im Zweifel sprechen sogar Datenschutzgründe dagegen, denn die persönlichen Daten der Einzelangler gehen den Verband nichts an.

Also endet jeder Pass grundsätzlich im Verein und wird nicht weitergeschickt.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (20. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Ich kenne einen Verein, da liegen die (alten) Dinger in einem Pappkarton!


 
Aufgrund meines Vorbeitrags grundsätzlich richtig, ich würde die allerdings der datenschutzrechtlichen Vernichtung zuführen, eine Aufbewahrungspflicht ist nirgends geregelt, also warum unnötig Platz verschwenden.


----------



## Sharpo (20. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*

Ehemalige Vereine konnten mir nie meinen alten Pass aushändigen, wären angeblich alle an den LV geschickt worden.
(Und dort offensichtlich vernichtet worden, denn auch die stellten mir immer einen neuen aus.)



Offensichtlich gibt es da keine einheitliche Regelung.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (20. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ehemalige Vereine konnten mir nie meinen alten Pass aushändigen, wären angeblich alle an den LV geschickt worden.
> (Und dort offensichtlich vernichtet worden, denn auch die stellten mir immer einen neuen aus.)
> 
> 
> ...


 

Zumindest wir stellen unseren Mitgliedern keinen neuen Pass aus, wenn sie noch einen aus einem anderen Verein haben, das Geld kann man sich sparen. Allerdings müssen wir wissen, das sie noch einen Pass haben. Wir hatten zwar erst einen solch einen Fall, weil unsere Neumitglieder vorher i.d.R in keinem Verein sind oder waren bzw. keinen Pass mehr haben, aber immerhin, es kommt vor.


----------



## Oldschoool (20. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Jo wie schon privat geschrieben.... ich wette das der Landesverband NDS die Kündigung zurücknimmt...

1 KISTE BIER 

Beim nächsten Messebesuch.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Dann gehört auch der LSFV-NDS ab dem Zeitpunkt zu den Verrätern...


----------



## Lui Nairolf (21. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Da nehm ich jetzt mal allen Optimismus zusammen und sage: Nein, das machen die nicht. Hoffentlich. Vielleicht. Oder?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Über die Rücknahme der Kündigung entscheiden ja die Mitglieder des LSFV-Niedersachsen am 08.12.2013.

Nach letzter Meinungsumfrage wollen 50% im DAFV bleiben, das wird also spannend.

Und ein Verräter ist "der Verband" dann auf jeden Fall nicht, denn der Verband hat den Willen seiner Mitglieder umzusetzen, egal, wie die allgemeine Meinung im Präsidium ist.

Die Mitglieder haben zu entscheiden, was sie wollen, nicht das Präsidium. Gekündigt hat Klasing ja ohne vorher die Mitgliedermeinung einzuholen, insofern war es ein gewisser Alleingang des Präsidiums bzw. des Präsidenten. Die entgültige Marschrichtung des LSFV-Niedersachsen zeigt sich am 08.12., nicht vorher und nicht nachher und 1% mehr oder weniger sind nach derzeitigem Stand das Zünglein an der Waage.....

Ich bin extrem gespannt....

Wie ist eigentlich der Sachstand in Bayern und den anderen erklärten Austritten, wurden da die Mitglieder zu einer offiziellen Abstimmung aufgerufen, oder hat dort auch das Präsidium über die Köpfe der Mitglieder hinweg entschieden? Das habe ich momentan so ein wenig aus den Augen verloren....|rotwerden


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*

Bayern und VFG-BW haben die jeweiligen HV entschieden, nicht zu der Trümmertruppe zu wollen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bayern und VFG-BW haben die jeweiligen HV entschieden, nicht zu der Trümmertruppe zu wollen.


 

OK, Danke.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*

Zudem hat MeckPomm die Kündigung nicht rechtgültig zurückgezogen.

Und dass oft die Leute, die bei Kündigung die Einbeziehung der Angler an der Basis fordern, das bei der Fusion selber nicht nötig hielten, das spricht auch Bände.

Es gab nur grundsätzliche Beschlüsse - sofern die LV überhaupt mal die Mitglieder befragten - dass man eine Fusion wolle.

Nicht ein LV informierte seine Mitglieder vollumfänglich, dass diese Fusion weder Ziele noch angelpolitische Richtlinien beinhaltet (wird ja nicht mal jetzt auf der HV diskutiert - die wollen OHNE ZIELE UND RICHTLINIEN ARBEITEN!!), geschweige denn eine sichergestellte Finanzierung, noch wurde das Personal den Anglern zur Abstimmung gestellt in den Mitgliederversammlungen der LV.

Wenn dann ein Präsidium aber einstimmig kündigt wie in NDS; dann soll das nicht gehen??

Die mussten vorsorglich erstmal kündigen (wie es auch die LV der Initiative ProDAFV ja ohne Mitgliederbefragung machten!), um nicht für die Trümmertruppe ein Jahr länger zahlen zu müssen.

Weil die (Kon)Fusionäre die Fusion ja so lange abstimmen liessen, bis ihnen das Ergebnis passte..

Und dass die jetzt ihre MV darüber abstimmen lassen ist sowohl lobens- wie wünschenswert, wäre aber beileibe nicht notwendig, weder satzungsmäßig noch juristisch..

Mich erschüttert inzwischen aber die abstruse Sichtweise und Argumentation vieler Abnicker und (Kon)Fusionäre eh nicht mehr..

Sie kriegen was sie wollen - und verdient haben..................

Die liessen ja auch so lange über die Fusion abstimmen, bis ihnen trotz rechtskräftiger Ablehnung im November das Ergebnis dann endlich passte..

Da wurde auch vorher in keinem LV abgestimmt, ob man das machen will, soll oder darf..

Demokratieheuchler sind das für mich...........


----------



## mathei (21. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zudem hat MeckPomm die Kündigung nicht rechtgültig zurückgezogen.



woher nimmst du diese erkenntnis ;+ sie haben vorsorglich ohne mitgliederbefragung gekündigt und wollte sie ohne befragung ( bei nicht zustande kommender fusion ) wieder zurück nehmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*

Es liegt aber noch keine (notwendige) schriftliche Rücknahme der Kündigung vor, nur die Aussage Brillowskis, das machen zu wollen..

Wurde auch von mehreren anderen LV (Nord bis Süd) bestätigt, dass die die Kündigung noch nicht zurückgenommen häten. 
Meine direkte Anfrage diesbezüglich beim LV im MeckPomm blieb, wie bei der Trümmertruppe (VDSF)DAFV eh üblich, unbeantwortet.

Da gabs aber wohl in MeckPomm LV-intern einige nette Diskussionen mit dem, was der Präsident da getrieben hat.

Hat aber ja auch nix mit der Mitgliederbefragung durch den LSFV-NDS zu tun (Thema hier).

Man muss sich da auch mal angucken, wie die Mitglieder den BV bewerten (durchweg fast bei allen Punkten schlechter als Schulnote 4), wie gut sie dagegen den LV bewerten und warum dann noch so viele Vereinsvorsitzende immer noch meinen (ca. 30% der Gesamtmitglieder ja), einen so unfähigen Bundesverband bezahlen zu wollen..

Die kriegen alle, was sie verdienen..............................................


----------



## ha.jo (21. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*

Thomas9904


  Fahre mal eine Gangart runter.
  Wenn Du einerseits das Übergehen der Basis bei entscheidenden Fragen kritisierst, kannst Du auf der anderen Seite dieses Übergehen der Basis nicht rechtfertigen/legalisieren.
  Egal welches Ergebnis dieses Mitgliedervotum bringt, so eine Schlussfolgerung ist schlecht….


> Dann gehört auch der LSFV-NDS ab dem Zeitpunkt zu den Verrätern...


  Klasing stellt sich diesem Votum, egal wie dieses verläuft.
  Genau dafür hat er meinen Respekt und ich wünsche ihm einen Ausgang, der seine Arbeit weiter ermöglicht.
  Leicht wird es nicht. Nicht wegen dem BV, Sondern der inneren Arbeit, die er leisten muss.
  Wenn von 330 Vereinen, 142 überhaupt eine Antwort gaben (die ungültigen ausgenommen) klemmt es schon.
  Da muss noch reichlich Basisarbeit erfolgen.
  Besonders oder gerade vom Präsidium.
  Was ich aber fragwürdig finde, ist Folgendes.




> Bei der Interpretation der Ergebnisse muss aber berücksichtigt werden, dass die Fragebögen in der Regel von gewählten Repräsentanten der Mitgliedsvereine ausgefüllt wurden, die einzelnen Angler also nicht direkt befragt wurden.




  Na hoppla, was denn nun?
  Wäre die reine Stimme des Anglers in den Vereinen gefragt gewesen, hätte der LSFV-Niedersachsen diese Mitgliederbefragung genau auf diese (Angler) ausgerichtet.
  So wird den Vereinsvorständen unterschwellig schon ein Misstrauen suggeriert.
  Erleichtert mit Sicherheit nicht die zukünftige Arbeit innerhalb des LV.




> Man muss sich da auch mal angucken, wie die Mitglieder den BV bewerten (durchweg fast bei allen Punkten schlechter als Schulnote 4), wie gut sie dagegen den LV bewerten und warum dann noch so viele Vereinsvorsitzende immer noch meinen (ca. 30% der Gesamtmitglieder ja), einen so unfähigen Bundesverband bezahlen zu wollen..




  Naja die Benotung nach Schulnoten zum BV ist ja noch “gut“ gemeint,klar *Fünf *setzen.#d


  Von „*gut*“ im Sinne der Schulnotenbewertung des LV kann aber überhaupt keine Rede sein.
  Ist schon ziemlich lange her, Thomas.
  Aber die Benotung ist nicht ansatzweise „*gut*“!
  Beteiligung an Forschungsprojekten ist noch knapp mit gut beurteilt.
*Der Rest ist eher befriedigend bis ausreichend*!
  Immer noch besser wie der BV abervon* Gut* kann keine Rede sein.
  Und eines nicht vergessen.
  142 Vereine (incl. ungültige Einsendungen), 43 % unentschlossene + fehlende 188 Vereine lassen keine Beurteilung zu.
  Ergebnis bringt der 08.12.2013.


  Ich hoffe alle Angler des LV ringen sich zu einem klaren Votum durch und egal wie es verläuft, bleibt eurem Landesverband verbunden und sprengt diesen nicht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Gegenfrage, würde irgend ein Einzelangler merken, wenn die 2,-€ Pro Kopf nicht mehr an den BV gezahlt würden?
> 
> Der LV würde das weiter von den Vereinen einziehen, wohl sogar müssen, wenn die 20% tatsächlich austreten.
> 
> ...



Ach Nein ?

Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass ein Landesverband für diese - nicht unbeträchtlichen - Mittel dutzende Ideen zur Verwendung hat. und ganz sicher sind da auch welche darunter, die sinnvoll und gut sind. Sei es professionelle Unterstützung in den Bereichen Juristerei, Marketing, Biologie, Gewässerökologie etc. 
Sei es das anpachten weiterer Gewässer, oder die bereits erwähnten Förderungen für Jugendarbeit o.a.

Fast jede Verwendung wäre jedoch sinnvoller, als diese Gelder in die defizitären Kassen eines Götzen zu pumpen, nur zum Zweck, vorhandene Löcher zu stopfen. 

*Merke, über 80% eines jeden Euros der an den Bundesverband abgeführt wird, dient einzig dessen Selbstverwaltung. Damit ist noch nicht, aber auch gar nichts, getan.*


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann gehört auch der LSFV-NDS ab dem Zeitpunkt zu den Verrätern...



Völliger Blödsinn!!

Sollte es den VDSF-hörigen in Niedersachsen gelingen, den Austritt aus dem Bundesverband zu verhindern, dann verdient das amtierende Präsidium *erst recht* jegliche Form von Unterstützung um den eingeschlagenen Kurs weiter zu verfolgen und den Austritt dann halt im nächsten Anlauf zu bewerkstelligen. 

Denk mal so zwei Jahre zurück, als hier im Forum die Fusionsbefürworter teilweise in der Überzahl waren. Gehörte das AB da zu den Verrätern?


----------



## Lui Nairolf (22. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ich finde, so ein Logo wird völlig überbewertet.



Das findet wahrscheinlich jeder hier. Außer dieses Präsidium "unseres" Verbandes - oder wie erklärst du dir, dass die Schaffung dieses (altmodischen, einfallslosen und damit absolut zum BV passenden) Logos in unzähligen Pressemeldungen gefeiert wurde, als bräche jetzt ein neues Zeitalter an? Ich sags dir: Weil es weder etwas zu feiern gab (und je geben wird), noch eine andere Leistung des BVs zu bewerben ist oder je sein wird. Und wenn sie in dem Tempo weiter "arbeiten", geht das Geld schneller aus, als der nächste "Erfolg" gefeiert werden kann.

Dass man für ein solches Wappen so lange brauchte um es zu entwerfen, kann nur daran liegen, dass man es den Attributen des BV anpassen wollte:
- Altmodisch
- Langweilig
- Undynamisch
- Unkreativ
- Rückwärtsgewandt
- Einfallslos.

Was soll ich sagen - die Zeit war gut genutzt: Das Logo konnte treffender nicht werden.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> - Altmodisch
> - Langweilig
> - Undynamisch
> - Unkreativ
> ...


 

Alles reine Ansichtssache, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Nach wie vor finde ich das Thema trotzdem total überbewertet. Es ist ein Logo, dem einen gefällt es, dem anderen nicht, so ist das nun einmal im Leben, jeder hat da eine andere Sichtweise und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (23. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen startet Mitgliederbefragun*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Alles reine Ansichtssache, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> 
> Nach wie vor finde ich das Thema trotzdem total überbewertet. Es ist ein Logo, dem einen gefällt es, dem anderen nicht, so ist das nun einmal im Leben, jeder hat da eine andere Sichtweise und das ist auch gut so.



Klar - alles Ansichts- und Geschmackssache. Aber eben darum könnte das Logo meiner Ansicht und meines Geschmacks nach für diese Organisation nicht besser gewählt sein.


----------

